# Kotor 1  Story vor Kotor 2?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich habe seinerzeit Kotor 1 auf xbox durchgespielt (laaange her) und habe mir nun Kotor 2 im sale geholt und die empfohlen Mods installiert. Leider weiß ich nur noch sehr wenig über Kotor 1 ausser, dass es großartig war. Sind Storyvorkenntnisse für Teil 2 nötig?


----------



## Schoschke (4. September 2014)

Ich habe damals erst den zweiten Teil vor dem ersten gespielt, was sich aber nicht besonders auf den Spielspaß ausgewirkt hat. Auch nach dem Spielen das ersten Teil habe ich mir nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich einen Unterschied gemacht hätte. Kurz gesagt, es geht auch ohne Teil Eins je gesehen zu haben.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2014)

Wenn man sich einen der besten Twists der Videospielgeschichte nicht versauen will spielt man hier am besten NICHT den zweiten VOR dem ersten Teil. ^^ Denn im zweiten Teil wird viel zu oft darauf eingegangen. Außerdem könnte man nach Teil 2 davon ausgehen, dass der erste Teil auch so ein 



Spoiler



zusammengeklatschtes, besch...eidenes Ende


 hat, was ja nicht der Fall ist.


----------

